

Twitter moves from Rails to Java - borski
http://www.gmarwaha.com/blog/2011/04/11/twitter-moves-from-rails-to-java/

======
dermatthias
_"Could this mean that Java is a better platform than Rails for high
scalability needs?"_

Isn't this very much common knowledge for systems the size of Twitter?

------
jarin
As has been said many times before, this is not really a knock against Rails.
It's what allowed them to even get to the point where they need massive
rearchitecting.

~~~
borski
Wasn't posting it as a knock on rails; simply thought it was interesting since
Twitter has been one of Rails' examples of big projects.

------
samstokes
Perpetuating this misleading meme: flagged.

~~~
borski
Did you even _read_ the article? Even if that is the case, for simpler
scenarios, the beauty of RoR out-weighs Java’s performance.

~~~
samstokes
Indeed, which is no doubt why Twitter _is still using Rails_.

The sad thing is that there _is_ an interesting tech story in this recent
change in the Twitter Search architecture - "large company moves from
synchronous web framework to asynchronous I/O and workflow framework" - but
it's getting no discussion, because everyone is misreading Twitter's blog post
as another chapter in the "Rails doesn't scale" non-story.

There are interesting discussions to be had about language beauty and
performance, but this story is not part of them. (Indeed the closest the
Twitter post comes to discussing beauty is saying how their old Rails codebase
was full of technical debt.)

Read the original blog post [1] on the Twitter engineering blog - which the
author of this article clearly didn't - for the real story, which is not about
language wars, but about scaling a non-traditional web app.

[1] [http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-
now...](http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-
now-3x-faster_1656.html)

